# Fish ID



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bullhead or juvenile flathead?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Fry it up and see


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Banded water snake


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Round pupils...could be...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like a flathead to me.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Flathead x2


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wicked looking flathead banded water fish!


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

That's an awesome candidate for a fish pond right there


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Flathead. My Pop called them Appaloosa cats.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

It'll look dang mean when it gets to 40 pounds!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A little flathead. One way to tell is by putting your finger in their mouth. If it's bite doesn't hurt it's a flathead, if it feels like someone just placed your finger in a vice ,it's a bullhead. I'm sure that there are other ways to tell, but I find this way to be far more entertaining.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well Dang! Don't tell cathunter but I just released my first flathead - sorry!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> Well Dang! Don't tell cathunter but I just released my first flathead - sorry!


Did you fry it up first?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Well Dang! Don't tell cathunter but I just released my first flathead - sorry!


Oh my-Are we coming around? Baby steps lol:thumbup:


----------

